# I Need Help Choosing a New LED TV



## dylricho (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi there guys!

I'm in need of some assistance. (I hope I haven't put this in the wrong place?)


Basically, at the moment, I have a crappy old 14" CRT which is something around 7 years old minimum. It's time to get it replaced with something a bit more modern.

Here are my requirements:


22" minimum
Full HD 1080p
Freeview HD
HDMI, USB and VGA ports necessary (I want to use it as a 2nd monitor too)
DVD disc drive optional
Web apps, Wi-Fi, DLNA, etc. would be nice, but I'm not sure on the budget
I assume direct-lit LED is better, but edge-lit will do fine
50 or 60 Hz, I know the latter is better

My budget is £250, and since I'm in the UK, stores like Argos, PC World, Currys and ASDA would be best. I don't particularly want to order overseas.

Also something I've noticed is that in Argos, for example, there are a lot of 22" 1080p TVs with a 60 Hz refresh rate. This would imply that 22" is the sweet spot for a desktop monitor? I always thought it was 24" 1080p, but a lot of the 24" TVs in the Argos catalog are 50 Hz.

Also, any brands in particular to go for or avoid?

And what would you choose in the situation between 22" 1080p or 24" 720p? 

Thank you!
Dylan.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 28, 2013)

http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Monitors+&+TVs/24+inch/

see the page above but in the uk this place is one of the best to buy online as they deliver via Ups and the prices are nice check samsung 24" 159ish quids 1080p obv

I have used them many times both instore and over the interwebz in fact its the way i prefer to build for family they buy what they want,it gets delivered ,i pop and build it in 5mins so  no issues pro outfit.


----------



## dylricho (Oct 5, 2013)

I think I've found my ideal TV-monitor combo.

Either the LG 22MN43D (21.5") or LG 24MN43D (23.6").

However, my friend has told me to stay away from screen sizes like 23.x inches. He never stated why, but looking at the page for the 21.5" inch model on PC World, I can see that the resolution specified is 1928 x 1080.

What's with the extra 8 pixels, and will it interfere with anything when using it for gaming (PS2/PS3/PS4) or as an external monitor?

Thanks.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Oct 5, 2013)

dylricho said:


> I think I've found my ideal TV-monitor combo.
> 
> What's with the extra 8 pixels, and will it interfere with anything when using it for gaming (PS2/PS3/PS4) or as an external monitor?
> 
> Thanks.



LG states 1920 x 1080, probably a typo in PC world. only reason to stay away from 23,X" is 16:9 in stead of 16:10 (so no problem for you)


----------



## dylricho (Oct 5, 2013)

Brusfantomet said:


> LG states 1920 x 1080, probably a typo in PC world. only reason to stay away from 23,X" is 16:9 in stead of 16:10 (so no problem for you)



Indeed, I did check and download the manual from LG, and it states 1920 x 1080 constantly, but I was then thinking that LG did this to make it appeal to more customers. The LG Nexus 4 has a resolution of 1280 x 768 and I don't think all pixels are utilizable (only up to 1280 x 720).

I decided to ditch the requirements for a built-in DVD player and Freeview HD, because I can easily play DVDs with the consoles and there are only five HD channels in Freeview HD, most of which I won't actually watch, so what's the point?


----------

